# How does Lasix (Furosomide) affect the Renin Angiotensin Aldosterone System?



## Gina (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm doing a case study and really cannot find a lot of information about how lasix affects the renin angiotensin aldosterone system.....can anyone help
Thx


----------



## Rykielz (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been out of school for a while, but I would assume that Furosemide (Lasix) inhibits the Renin-Angiotensin-Aldosterone system. The juxtaglomerular cells in the kidneys secrete Renin when the blood volume is low. Here's how the system works.

1) Kidneys detect low blood volume
2) Kidneys secrete Renin
3) Liver secretes Angiotensin
4) Renin in the blood simulates conversion of Angiotensin to Angiotensin I
5) Enzyme in the lungs simulates conversion of Angiotensin I to Angiotensin II
    I. Angiotensin II is a potent vasopressor which increases the blood pressure
    II. Angiotensin II also causes the adrenal cortex to secrete Aldosterone
6) Aldosterone causes the tubules in the kidneys to increase the reabsorption of sodium and water into the blood. This increases the circulating blood volume.

I found this study online that you might find beneficial. There are parts about Furosemide and its tested effects on the Renin-Angiotensin-Aldosterone System.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1402119/


----------



## Clare (Feb 20, 2013)

Rykielz said:


> I've been out of school for a while, but I would assume that Furosemide (Lasix) inhibits the Renin-Angiotensin-Aldosterone system.



Erm .... not quite 

Frusemide is a loop diuretic so it inhibits re-uptake of sodium and water in the ascending tract of the loop of Henle 

Are you still using frusemide for cardiogenic pulmonary edema? We withdrew it last year after about 2 years of backwards-and-forwardsing of its use, some ICP were not happy but too bad I reckon!


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 20, 2013)

Although it may sound counterintuitive loop diuretics such as Lasix actually activate the RAAS system not inhibit it. The RAAS system can be activated by hypotension, more specifically hypoperfusion of the kidneys, but also by a decrease in NaCl concentration. Now think about the mechanism in which loop diuretics work...


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 20, 2013)

Chase said:


> Now think about the mechanism in which loop diuretics work...



It goes in circles, makes you dizzy and need to pee?!


----------



## silver (Feb 21, 2013)

Chase said:


> Although it may sound counterintuitive loop diuretics such as Lasix actually activate the RAAS system not inhibit it. The RAAS system can be activated by hypotension, more specifically hypoperfusion of the kidneys, but also by a decrease in NaCl concentration. Now think about the mechanism in which loop diuretics work...



and then once you know how loop diuretics work, what are the activators of RAAS (got to get specific mechanisms)? What is the connection?

I just finished my renal module and I despise the kidneys...


----------

